# nyu students



## dpete (Sep 14, 2003)

does nyu let you take film classes freshman year or do they make you wait until junior year?


----------



## dpete (Sep 14, 2003)

does nyu let you take film classes freshman year or do they make you wait until junior year?


----------



## Skoat (Sep 14, 2003)

freshman


----------



## Hoeks (Sep 14, 2003)

I transfered in

well what i read, freshman classes suck kinda, no 16mm film at all...the only thing I feel behind is the sceenwriting. Besides that, I feel I have an advantage as a transfer because I skipped year one at NYU

however, as a sophomore you have to take sight and sound video plus sight and sound film, in every class you direct 5 projects and work on 15 more...one semester in the TV studio, the other with 16mm film. All in all 40 projects (10 as a director) in the whole year)


----------



## dpete (Sep 14, 2003)

how do you like the program/school? any complaints?

http://www.petersoncinema.com


----------



## Hoeks (Sep 14, 2003)

not at all, I simply and truly love it right now

every week a famous director (we had ridley scott, ang lee next week, coen brothers and woody allen comming soon) and lots of attractions. The classes are highly professional, the people talented and motivated to work. Up to date equipment.

I was in a small college before and yes, you have more freedom there, yes its more personal (NYU is NOT personal...it has like 1000 filmstudents

but I prefere NYU over the total freedom. I feel this intense education will help me way more...and they give you practically creative freedom...my teacher encourages us to do things besides the old hollywood paths. he will grade us on our technical skill and not what we do artistically...he wants that we experiment and go the risky way


all that, I really like.

Alan denton probably knows more about first year stuff (well classes started 2 weeks ago


----------

